

Introducing #Event - A Twitter-based Calendar - juretriglav
http://hashtagevent.me/

======
juretriglav
Scratching a personal itch of mine. I was missing out on a lot of events
because I didn't know they existed. With #Event you can simply tweet something
like: "#event Going to the #hack4ac in London on July 6th 2013" and all of
your followers will have this event created for them.

